# Lupe



## Sliver (25. August 2002)

Hoi!

Ich wollte ein Bild erstellen wo auf einem Tisch eine Lupe liegt und unter der Lupe ein Blatt Papier. Jetzt soll es so wirken das die Lupe auch den Text oder das Bild dadrunter vergrößert.
Die "Kamera" in diesem Bild steht schräg zum Tisch so das man drauf sehen kann und auch die Tischkannte (so das man evtl. noch eine schublade sieht).

Kann mir dabei jemand helfen (bei der Lupe  ) oder ein Tutorial "anbieten"?

Danke im vorraus.


Sers
Sliver


----------



## nanda (25. August 2002)

hier sind zwei tuts zu dem thema:

tut 1 
tut 2 

senkrecht auf die lupe zu schauen, dürfte damit kein problem sein. wenn du das ganze aus einer anderen perspektive haben willst, mußt du wohl ein bißchen probieren.


----------



## Sliver (25. August 2002)

Nun solche Tuts für die senkrecht Ansicht hab ich und so etwas ist ja auch kaum ein Problem aber gerade auf dieser Schräge wirds schwierig und das krieg ich das net hin.


----------



## Neo (25. August 2002)

naja dann musst du etwas mit dem transformieren spielen....


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (25. August 2002)

Ich würde auf den ersten Blick mal sagen, dass das mit 3dsMax um einiges besser hinzukriegen wäre, alleine wegen den perspektivischen Aspekten und Kamerawinkeln.
so far
AnonymerSurfer


----------

